# medication concern



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi 

I don't know if you can help me but 3 weeks ago I started experiencing horrific back pain (around my left shoulder blade and round to the front, across my rib cage)

I saw an out of hours doctor who thought I had a kidney infection so prescribed erythromicin and tramadol for the pain.....three days later it was even worse so I went to my regular doctors surgery and was sent me away saying it was muscular and to take ibrubrofen, paracetemol etc. Which I did. But the pain didn't go away. 

I went back on Monday and this time the doctor said he suspected shingles because of where the pain was and how it had come on so suddenly. So I've been taking Aciclovir 800mg x 5 a day and Lyrica 75mg x 2 a day.

The pain did subside for a couple of days but returned yesterday with a vengeance and I started to experience some pregnancy like symptoms....fuzzy head...heightened smell. 

To cut a long story short my af was due yesterday and didn't show (I'm pretty regular) so I did a Clearblue digital test this afternoon and it says I'm pregnant (1-2 weeks)   

My concern ultimately is whether or not the medication could have done any harm?

I'm going to see if I can get an emergency doctors appt tomorrow (as I'm also worried it could be an ectopic - especially with this shoulder pain) to see if I can get any answers.

But if you can shed any light that would be fantastic.


Many thanks


S
xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are that early into the pregnancy then it is unlikely. Do remember to start taking folic acid immediately. You do need to consult your doctor though and find out what to do about this pain, what it is, and your antiviral treatments and pain relief. I hope it is not an ectopic - if you are getting dizzy and in severe pain you should go to A+E immediately.

Having said this, the medication list that you have been exposed to should be recorded and you or your doctor should ask the medicines information pharmacist at the local hospital to do a proper documented search on possible effects which is kept for 21 years in case of problems and also so you can make an informed choice about the pregnancy and any additional monitoring that could be required. They can also follow the pregnancy and submit data to the national centre, hopefully to reassure other women.

I have access to what the data sheets say for each product at home - but it does not give the kind of information that is available in the pregnancy books we have at work.
Here is a quick summary of what the product information says under the pregnancy sections.

Pregabalin says that there is inadequate studies in pregnancy and it is a risk v benefit decision.
Aciclovir says that there are studies in exposed pregnancies, but there is no pattern to any problems found so it is not known if there is a real link. Again risk vs benefit.
Tramadol says no adequate studies. In animals some reproductive toxitiy, but no birth defects. New borns exposed throughout pregnancy may have withdrawal.
Ibuprofen says avoid, but animal experiments have not shown problems. It should definitely be avoided in 3rd trimester.
Erythromycin says under one brand says widespread use for years without ill consequence, another brand says observational studies may have a link to heart defects.
Paracetamol is not known to be harmful.

Do get some proper information from the med info department, but I hope this helps in the mean time.
You are very early on - many people get exposed to things before they know they are pregnant and most of the time everything is fine - try not to worry, but I know you will


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi HH

Thank you so so much for your prompt reply at the weekend.

You most CERTAINLY helped to put my mind at rest.....which my doctor was then able to reinforce today.

He's still stumped as to what's causing the back pain but after yet ANOTHER examination he's convinced that my pain isn't linked to the pregnancy and said the pain wasn't typical of an ectopic and was far to early on to be anything related.

So I've now got to wait for official confirmation of my bfp on Wednesday and then he's says we can look at what to do to sort my back pain out (obviously scans/x rays are now out of the question   )


So I'm now   that everything turns out ok and my doc has already promised to help me sort out a scan as early as poss.


Many thanks again for your very detailed and VERY helpful reply.


S
xx


----------

